# OZ Audio



## Schnittig (Feb 6, 2014)

Hello !

I have in my car 2 Loudspeakers (6,5) and 2 tweeter from OZ Audio with the Superman Logo !

but I have seen the crossover is not original ! 

Can someone help me ? 

I don't no the Model number or the Small Parameters from the Speakers !!

a Manual who very nice or a Photo from the matching Crossover (Front and rearside)

Thanks


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll look and see if I have an extra set of passive crossovers if you want.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnittig (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you !

If you have seen a crossover can you make a picture frpm the front an rearside from the inside ?


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea sorry I missed your reply. You should be able to reverse engineer one or a pair from that. I should be able to take a pic of the temp system in my car later today.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnittig (Feb 6, 2014)

who is very nice when it works !! 

Thank you !!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Oz Audio Crossover New Never Used Old School | eBay


----------

